# Does My Molly Have TB?



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am very scared right now that my Female Dalmatian Molly might have TB..

I got her and four other Dalmatian Mollies at Petsmart about 3 months ago. At the time it was just the 5 of them in a 20 High QT tank. I was planning to move them into a 40G but, then one of them got sick and died very suddenly. He became lethargic and then died that night. About 3 days later, another molly got lethargic and died within a few ours. I went back to petsmart and they replaced them with two new ones from the same tank.
A few days after this, another one died. Then a day later, it happened again. Now there were only three of them left. I checked water parameters and everything checked out fine. Well, over the course of the next two weeks another 2 passed away and I was left with just one. I kept her in QT extra long as I was scared she would die as well. 
Well, after a month in QT she never got sick and was doing great! So I put her in the 40G with other community fish. Two weeks after moving her she started getting lethargic and not eating. So, I moved her back to QT. 
A few days later I noticed she was having trouble swimming and a few days ago *I noticed her spine was completely bent*! 
None of the other fish in the 40G are showing any symptoms. But, she isn't really eating at all and she is just resting at the bottom of the tank.

I am very scared that because of her bent spine she has TB. Also, because all the other mollies died and she was in the tank at Petsmart they were in. 
Do you think she has TB? Do you think that if it is TB the fish in the 40G got it? I would absolutely hate to throw everything away as I have put a lot into that tank. Also, I am scared for my own health as I have a very weakened immune system. 
Please help!!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry for the double post. Got some pictures. Sorry they are so big!


----------

